# I need Cheap horsepower!



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

My wife and I are about to have a baby, and i dont have much extra spending money....so i was wondering if anybody could tell me ways to boost my horsepower (on my 1989 sentra) that wont cost much...........thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Horsepower Costs Money. Keep that in your mind. There's no such thing as cheap hp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

cheap horsepower? sounds like an oxymoron to me. nitrous is the cheapest way to get the most horsepower....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

for the money you spend on cheap horsepower, odds are you will get a cheap product and you wont even feel the difference so its no point....again...hp is definetly not cheap.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you want more power all around, your best bet is the power to weight ratio. This costs very little money. Basically take apart your car except for what is absolutely necesary. You said you are having a baby, so remove the rear seat altogether and just thrown in a car seat. This way your car is super light, and your engine will be able to move it faster.

Seth


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Remove the doors, fenders ,trunklid and bumpers too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

well, if you are looking for just a little horsepower then try putting a exhuast one, smaller drive pulleys, or a cold air intake. bigger than that and i am clueless too because i am a newbie to import racing.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

What about increasing timing to 17. Thats a free mod.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

Nissan200sxSER said:


> *What about increasing timing to 17. Thats a free mod. *


No it is not a free modification because in order to support the advanced timing, you need to put in high octane gas. If you haven't noticed, the difference in price between regular and premium is quite big.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

one word....EBAY


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

SHIFT_addiction said:


> *one word....EBAY  *


Could be good, but can also be really bad!You have to know what you are buying before you get into that stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

*CHEAP MODS*

 THE BEST NON-COSTING MOD IS THE WEIGHT TO HORSEPOWER RATIO, THE LIGHTER THE CAR THE QUICKER IT IS MAN


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

> Could be good, but can also be really bad!You have to know what you are buying before you get into that stuff.


I totally agree, take it from someone who has at least a 60% parts ratio on his car from Ebay. You can definitly pick up good items if your patient, I pick up my Stillen pop charger for $33 shipped! Whatever you do, *DO NOT* get one of those "cheap mod +20hp" items, anything that sounds too good to be true, usually is. There's some sellers who prey on people who aren't too familiar with performace parts. Do some research on what you might want, then go on Ebay and search for it, or vice versa, find an item on ebay, then do some research on it. Search google or something like that and see what you come up with.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

from one b12er to another , u have the upper hand seeing as u have the ga16i whereas i have the e16s. with a little tme and effort u could fab ur own cai of if ur one that desnt have a lot of time u could goto dgracing and spend 160 bucks. u might also want to take a gander at the thread called something interesting in the b12 forum...


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

3 of the cheapest power mods in increasing order if available for your engine:

Pulley (underdrive): 169-179
Intake: 200+
Exhaust: Depending on what you get and how you work it $120+

Intake if you do it yourself with mandrel piping form JCW and a universal filter of some brand, roughly $100

If you really want to learn about cheap power, find one of these ghetto mod gurus, they know how to turn power from nothing


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

-----nitrous is the cheapest way to get the most horsepower....
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is true, but also incredibly incredibly wrong. It's the cheapest way to get cheap hp, but not if you want your car running long. if you want to run this nitrous in your car your talking about getting forged pistons, and making sure your 1989 engine/tranny can even handle the huge hp gains, my guess would be it cant, to be honest i dont think it could.


----------



## Gforce (Sep 24, 2002)

put an SE-R spec-V sticker...that will do he he he


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Lose weight.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I think first what we need to do is define cheap then see what he can do with the money he is willing to spend


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Definitely drop some of the useless weight. If you don't care about appearance and do care about performance then just take out everything that isn't necessary, seats, panels, spare tire,  etc.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: CHEAP MODS*



SCOOT said:


> * THE BEST NON-COSTING MOD IS THE WEIGHT TO HORSEPOWER RATIO, THE LIGHTER THE CAR THE QUICKER IT IS MAN *


Of course, with 100 lbs. being approximately equivalent to 10 HP, even that gets expensive.


----------

